# Hapkido School in Central Ohio



## Deleted member 40465 (Apr 20, 2019)

I want to give Hapkido a try.

I live in Columbus, Ohio. I have only been able to find 4 schools. 3 of them are very expensive, and on the other side of town. The other one is only 1 day a week at the rec center.

Does anyone here know of any good schools close to Columbus they could recommend?

Thank you.


----------

